# Talladega - Tell me more about the experience



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

So I decided to take the girlfriend and another couple to Talladega for the Saturday and Sunday races next weekend.  I understand camping is pretty much free for all with very limited rules and I'm all geared up in that department but I still have a few questions for anyone that's gone before.  Figured someone on here can help me out.

How secure do I need to have everything during the race when not in the campground?  Do I need to chain the tailgate tent to the truck for example?  Do I need to put the cooler in the truck?  What have yall done with pets during the race?  I'm looking and the cheaper tickets, what's it like sitting in the Gadsen grandstand?  Is it better to sit lower or up in the tower for first timers?

Any help would be appreciated,  I can't wait to get out there and enjoy the festivities!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Great questions Nitram, i am interested too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry, can't help ya, I don't remember, but I know you can save the ticket stubs.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 22, 2015)

Specialk can help you with your questions. He is a Talladega pro!


----------



## specialk (Apr 22, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Specialk can help you with your questions. He is a Talladega pro!



 thanks choco, I have put in many hours at that place, and yes I will be there next weekend rain, shine, or tornados!.....at work now...I'm replyPM later with a response....have you paid for a camping spot yet nitram??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

specialk said:


> thanks choco, I have put in many hours at that place, and yes I will be there next weekend rain, shine, or tornados!.....at work now...I'm replyPM later with a response....have you paid for a camping spot yet nitram??



No, I was going to camp in the free camping.


----------



## specialk (Apr 22, 2015)

Can't comment on free camping other than that there is plenty.  I would not take my pets there unless there is someone that would stay with them during the race, but that's just me.  It you go with reserved camping it is more secure and family freindly, you can still party just not a free for all.  We leave most of our stuff out while at the race. 

I like sitting in the towers, Talladega specifically.  It is just past the start finish line down near turn 1.  Any seat in a tower section will get you high enough to see the entire track and be able to follow the cars all the way around.  Coolers are restricted to a six pack soft sided kind.  Use a clear bag or backpack to take stuff in.

If you are there for the weekend go to the Hall of Fame Museum!!  It is worth it. Lots of history in that place.

Plan on lots of walking, it is the largest track on the NASCAR circuit. 

Any other questions feel free to PM or post them here.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know a thing about going to Talladega but I can tell you one thing with 100% absolute certainty. If you wear that roman soldier outfit that you posted on here a couple of years back you will without doubt get into a fist fight with a guy holding a tall boy full flavored Busch beer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

specialk said:


> Can't comment on free camping other than that there is plenty.  I would not take my pets there unless there is someone that would stay with them during the race, but that's just me.  It you go with reserved camping it is more secure and family freindly, you can still party just not a free for all.  We leave most of our stuff out while at the race.
> 
> I like sitting in the towers, Talladega specifically.  It is just past the start finish line down near turn 1.  Any seat in a tower section will get you high enough to see the entire track and be able to follow the cars all the way around.  Coolers are restricted to a six pack soft sided kind.  Use a clear bag or backpack to take stuff in.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replies!  I think I'll spring for the tower tickets and look at payin for camping if we end up being just 4 of us.  For the dogs, I have a dog box I can lock them in..I guess it would depend on how long I'd have to leave them in there.  They do fine in there for up to 6 hours.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have camped in free and reserved camping for many years.  I have left coolers out and never had anything stolen, but know some people who have.  All luck of the draw.  I would secure coolers and other loose items in a vehicle or RV.  Tents and such should be just fine.

Free camping usually gets pretty muddy when it rains so be prepared.  I usually camp in reserved camping across the street from the free area.  I go to the free area for the party and then stumble back to the nice and quiet reserved area when I am ready to crash.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been and it's the best race weekend party anywhere bar none.  However, you are bringing two women so you can't have that much fun.  If you weren't bringing them I would recommend you bring lots of beads.  Light beads and flashing beads will garner more attention.  Don't expect to get any sleep in the free camping area, it's a 24x7 party.  I hope the folks you're going with are not easily offended.  If so the free camping area my not be the place to go.  Or if you dislike beer (drunks) and other things, not the place to go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Good info , Beer and beads, check


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

skeeter24 said:


> I have camped in free and reserved camping for many years.  I have left coolers out and never had anything stolen, but know some people who have.  All luck of the draw.  I would secure coolers and other loose items in a vehicle or RV.  Tents and such should be just fine.
> 
> Free camping usually gets pretty muddy when it rains so be prepared.  I usually camp in reserved camping across the street from the free area.  I go to the free area for the party and then stumble back to the nice and quiet reserved area when I am ready to crash.



Thanks for the heads up about the mud.  Been camping in that before...definitely need to be prepared.


----------



## specialk (Apr 22, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> .  However, you are bringing two women so you can't have that much fun. .



yeah, kinda like taking sand to the beach

i call it the redneck mardi gras.......

and no matter how wild it gets on the outside it's 10 times better in the infield....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Martin, don't take those high dolla bird dogzz, those Bamma rednecks will steal 'em in a heart beat.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Martin, don't take those high dolla bird dogzz, those Bamma rednecks will steal 'em in a heart beat.



Yep the box and the truck it's attached to.. I have a cousin that's a deputy sheriff there if you get in a pickle.. But don't take those dogs!!


----------



## specialk (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the mud.  Been camping in that before...definitely need to be prepared.



are you tent camping?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Talladega holds some good memories for me. I went to that first race they ever had there back around 1969. Most of the top teams pulled out because of tire failure. The PDA was trying to get a union foot in the door back then, and decided they could stop the show. Bill France Sr. told them if it was too fast for them to take their feet of the gas. He had a race without the big teams and filled the grid out with  Camaros and similar cars that ran what later became the Busch series. Richard Brickhouse won that race, and we got free tickets for the next race. The PDA died shortly there after.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like row 25 is the highest you can go in the lower level grandstands.  Can't convince the others to pay 100+ to sit in any of the towers.  Hows the view from the top of the grandstands?


----------



## specialk (Apr 24, 2015)

you'll loose them on the backstrecth....u still going go be in gadsen?....

look on the website they have a 3d seat chart......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

specialk said:


> you'll loose them on the backstrecth....u still going go be in gadsen?....
> 
> look on the website they have a 3d seat chart......



Going to be in Talladega J row 25

Checking out the seating chart now..hopefuly these will work!


----------



## specialk (Apr 24, 2015)

cool.....yall doing both races?......ill b behind u in tally tower ......look for me,ill b wearing a dale jr. hat and tshirt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

specialk said:


> cool.....yall doing both races?......ill b behind u in tally tower ......look for me,ill b wearing a dale jr. hat and tshirt



LoL  Only Sunday unless we score some free tickets to Saturday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

specialk said:


> cool.....yall doing both races?......ill b behind u in tally tower ......look for me,ill b wearing a dale jr. hat and tshirt



We will be in the Ovhs tower , You should be easy to pick out with a Jr. Hat on We'll wave. Oh, if i can find it, i'll have my 88 hat on too.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 27, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> I have been and it's the best race weekend party anywhere bar none.  However, you are bringing two women so you can't have that much fun.  If you weren't bringing them I would recommend you bring lots of beads.  Light beads and flashing beads will garner more attention.  Don't expect to get any sleep in the free camping area, it's a 24x7 party.  I hope the folks you're going with are not easily offended.  If so the free camping area my not be the place to go.  Or if you dislike beer (drunks) and other things, not the place to go.



Ever been to Sturgis?


----------



## specialk (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We will be in the Ovhs tower , You should be easy to pick out with a Jr. Hat on We'll wave. Oh, if i can find it, i'll have my 88 hat on too.



will do.....i'll have a natty lite in one hand too!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Beer not beads. I did three days infield in 87. What was cool was being able to walk up to turn one and two and watching them closeup. Being infield has it's perks.


----------



## specialk (Apr 30, 2015)

not sure when everyone is heading out but be safe and have fun....shaping up to b a nice weekend weather wise!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 1, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> I have been and it's the best race weekend party anywhere bar none.  However, you are bringing two women so you can't have that much fun.  If you weren't bringing them I would recommend you bring lots of beads.  Light beads and flashing beads will garner more attention.  Don't expect to get any sleep in the free camping area, it's a 24x7 party.  I hope the folks you're going with are not easily offended.  If so the free camping area my not be the place to go.  Or if you dislike beer (drunks) and other things, not the place to go.



That's  exactly my past experince too
I've been a few times but that was several years back


----------



## srb (May 1, 2015)

*This*



specialk said:


> Can't comment on free camping other than that there is plenty.  I would not take my pets there unless there is someone that would stay with them during the race, but that's just me.  It you go with reserved camping it is more secure and family freindly, you can still party just not a free for all.  We leave most of our stuff out while at the race.
> 
> I like sitting in the towers, Talladega specifically.  It is just past the start finish line down near turn 1.  Any seat in a tower section will get you high enough to see the entire track and be able to follow the cars all the way around.  Coolers are restricted to a six pack soft sided kind.  Use a clear bag or backpack to take stuff in.
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed the Museum!!! Very nice....


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 2, 2015)

Great race

Congrats to Joey


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 2, 2015)

Unpredictable as usual today & more tomorrow.


----------



## srb (May 3, 2015)

Looks like the weather will be picture perfect today!!!


----------



## mguthrie (May 3, 2015)

NASCAR is getting worse every race. What a sorry finish. Looked like follow the leader


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 3, 2015)

I'm glad JR won but your right, no one challenged


----------



## srb (May 3, 2015)

*Different*



mguthrie said:


> NASCAR is getting worse every race. What a sorry finish. Looked like follow the leader



Guess them guys were wanting to ride.... Surprised me about slamming/Harv!! Just following


----------



## specialk (May 3, 2015)

awesome race,weather perfect, stands were packed........big party tonight in dega!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2015)

What an experience!   Going back as often as possible.


----------



## specialk (May 4, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> What an experience!   Going back as often as possible.



glad you had a good time....it was  the best weekend i have had there in 10 years!   tickets r on sale for the fall race now.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

specialk said:


> awesome race,weather perfect, stands were packed........big party tonight in dega!





Nitram4891 said:


> What an experience!   Going back as often as possible.





specialk said:


> glad you had a good time....it was  the best weekend i have had there in 10 years!   tickets r on sale for the fall race now.....



Had an absolute Blast!!!!!  Perfect camping weather, great race, Wooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## srb (May 5, 2015)

One of my Favorites fo sure!!!


----------



## skeeter24 (May 7, 2015)

specialk said:


> glad you had a good time....it was  the best weekend i have had there in 10 years!.....



The weather was great!  How many years in a row did we have tornado sirens at the spring race?


----------



## specialk (May 9, 2015)

skeeter24 said:


> The weather was great!  How many years in a row did we have tornado sirens at the spring race?



fun times! had to hunker down and strap the coolers down tight!   kinda glad your man got shuffled back sunday, I believe he had the only car that could run with jr.


----------

